# canadian hemlock



## greasy_gun (Sep 28, 2003)

hi friends

im new here, this is a great site 

i have a beautiful canadian hemlock in yard, about 25 feet tall.

at the moment, there are small, light green pods on it.

wondering if these are/could be used to start or grow another tree, say in a container?

obviously im ignorant, but i like to learn.

im in southeastern ky, zone 6, and fall is here with winter approaching.

thank u:angel:


----------



## Dan F (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't have my Dirr book here at home, and I don't plan on going to work again before Monday....

See if your local library has Micheal Dirr's book, _Manual of Woody Landscape Plants_ (he has another book by a similiar title, I think in most ways they are the same???). Look in the index in the back under Canadian Hemlock and find the page you need. (Once again, I'm giving advice when I should be sleeping and not thinking straight.... I'm almost positive the Latin name is _Tsuga canadensis_, but I'm not sure it's spelled right, and there's that one little nagging doubt in my head....)

Glean all the info you need from there, he usually has a heading of "Propagation" somewhere in the description of the plant.

My guess is that the cones obviously need to be mature first, then will possibly need to go through a cold period before germination. 


Dan


----------



## greasy_gun (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for info Dan


----------



## Sylvatica (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_2/102-2196642-9155327?v=glance&s=books

Try this Dirr book also.


----------



## WAYNEDANA (Nov 13, 2003)

HI, it is possible that you have a Carolina Hemlock, which does better and tolerates more heat i the south. Either one has cones like any other conifer. You can collect the cones and put them in a paper bag for a few days until the seeds can be shaken free.(warm dry air helps open them up). Pick them just as they begin to open up, some might not open until spring, depending on the tree and your location. Them use the same soil that the parent tree grows in and use some compost and mulch the seedlings.
Good luck,,,,,WAYNE.


----------

